# Video of my new firewood sled in action



## Lapeer20m (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is a video i shot today of the new sled in action.  Unfortunately the wooden skis proved to be too weak to handle the forces involved.  It's back to the drawing board.....perhaps i'll use some 4x4 or 6x6 posts for skis.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Dec 21, 2013)

I think a 3rd ski in the middle may help.


----------



## osagebow (Dec 21, 2013)

Love that "honey badger" machine, what is it? The sled also needs a cool name once you get it sorted out. 

...Dr. Dray Maybe?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 22, 2013)

LOL  I like your perspective shots, you are obviously willing to risk your camera to get those unique video angles.


----------



## Lapeer20m (Dec 22, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> LOL  I like your perspective shots, you are obviously willing to risk your camera to get those unique video angles.



It's a gopro.  Completely waterproof, and the plastic case is replacable yet durable. I didn't mean to run it over with the sled, but fortunately the snow was deep enough there was no damage.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Dec 22, 2013)

You know what would look great on that honey badger...... 

Just kidding. 

Thanks for the update on the sled. With the weight involved, I would probably try to find a junk snowmobile and take the skis from that. That would also provide a pivot point and springs for going over rough trails. 
I get doing it on the cheap, but a junk sled shouldn’t be too bad.


----------



## loadstarken (Dec 23, 2013)

Love it! 

How about using some old snowboards?


----------



## JP11 (Dec 23, 2013)

Is that a "muskeg" that you're pulling it with?


----------



## BIGDADDY (Dec 23, 2013)

A must have if you like gathering wood in the snow. Pretty cool man.


----------



## Applesister (Dec 23, 2013)

The draft horse people have the ideas. The same sled designs as what they used to use to drag ice off the lakes in the winter for ice boxes.
They reinforce wood with steel. Maybe flatstock attached to the underside?
2 pieces of steel flatstock.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 23, 2013)

JP11 said:


> Is that a "muskeg" that you're pulling it with?



I was thinking the same thing . . . that it looked like a Bombardier Muskeg.


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 24, 2013)

These are rather common around my neck of the woods.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Dec 24, 2013)

I think you should try and run over your camera a few more times. You almost nailed it there. I would like to point out the more obvious...dude you have a tank


----------



## JP11 (Dec 24, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I was thinking the same thing . . . that it looked like a Bombardier Muskeg.


But it's much smaller.  I don't think they have made muskegs for a very long time.


----------



## ewdudley (Dec 24, 2013)

Neighbor made a wood hauling sled that the operator sat/stood on while pulling with one of these back in the day.


----------



## Phoenix Hatchling (Dec 24, 2013)

ewdudley said:


> Neighbor made a wood hauling sled that the operator sat/stood on while pulling with one of these back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 121587


Looks like it can storm beach fronts and neighbors rock walls! I'm thinking.....I MUST HAVE ONE


----------



## Sinngetreu (Dec 24, 2013)

SKIN052 said:


> These are rather common around my neck of the woods.




Any more pics of the middle connection point? Is the skis made of wood? Looks like wood skinned with sheet metal. 
Any more information about this would be very appreciated!


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sinngetreu said:


> Any more pics of the middle connection point? Is the skis made of wood? Looks like wood skinned with sheet metal.
> Any more information about this would be very appreciated!


Skis are made of rough sawn lumber usually a crotch of fur or a spruce with a natural bend. The thing with these are they are 2 separate pieces that stand alone, usually joined only by a rope or chain. Will look for more pics for you.


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 24, 2013)

These pics show it a little better. I have never made one as I use a Labrador style Komitik. one very nique feature is that the top portion that the logs actually sit on articulate so even when the skis turn the logs sort of stay straight. Avoids the strain on the skids through a turn. Komitik is better for hauling rounds though and is a rather easy and solid build.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Dec 24, 2013)

SKIN052 said:


> I have never made one as I use a Labrador style Komitik.



That's a good idea too. I tend to haul more rounds than logs, so that might be a better idea.


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 24, 2013)

Made one last year, may have cost a hundred bucks. Plus the hitch, works great. Buried under 3' of snow right now or I would take a pic.


----------



## Lapeer20m (Dec 24, 2013)

The honey badger is a ppt passé partout. It's a Canadian company that was eventually bought by a company in Michigan, where mine was made.  

It's from the 1980's.  powered by an 18hp onan, has a bombardier snowmobile clutch, the same transmission as an Argo, the tracks are simply made from conveyor belt, all the bogie wheels are available at tractor supply.  So it's pretty simple and easy to work on.  

This one needs some work.  I would like to restore it this summer after firewood skidding season has ended.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 25, 2013)

I would love to see more pics of the Honey Badger. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Applesister (Dec 25, 2013)

I just found a Bombardier muskeg at an auction in Canada. It sold for 6500.00
It had a fuel tank attached to the back end.


----------



## Lapeer20m (Dec 28, 2013)

here is a photo of the honey badger hauling wood without the sled:


----------



## Lapeer20m (Jan 6, 2014)

I wish that sled was operational!   We haven't had a storm like this in over a decade.   About 15 inches of snowfall, but drifts that are significantly deeper than that.











Average depth of snow:   That's a 20" bar.  






This was a measurement i took after stopping on top of a drift:


----------

